# bluetooth [risolto]

## manang

salve ho provato a seguire questa guida 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/bluetooth-guide.xml

per utilizzare una chiavetta bluetooth

però quando provo a dare il comando

```
/etc/init.d/bluetooth start
```

il sistema mi restituisce

```
* Caching service dependencies ...                                       [ ok ]

 * Starting Bluetooth ...

 *     Starting hcid ...                                                  [ !! ]

 *     Starting rfcomm ...

Can't open RFCOMM control socket: Address family not supported by protoc  [ ok ]

```

cosa posso fare?grazie mille

----------

## crisandbea

1)controllare la giusta configurazione del kernel, nella sezione relativa al bluetooth, 

2)aver salvato il kernel, compilato ed installato i nuovi moduli, ed aver riavviato il pc,

3)aver installato il driver giusto.

ciauz

----------

## Peach

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> 1)controllare la giusta configurazione del kernel, nella sezione relativa al bluetooth, 
> 
> 2)aver salvato il kernel, compilato ed installato i nuovi moduli, ed aver riavviato il pc,
> 
> 3)aver installato il driver giusto.
> ...

 

aggiungo che (nel caso non lo dica esplicitamente la guida) compilali come moduli e controlla con "lsmod" il loro caricamento.

Personalmente quando inserisco il dongle, l'init script viene lanciato automaticamente e così anche viene caricato il modulo.

----------

## mouser

Io invece ho compilato tutte le voci come statiche e l'init script non mi dà alcun problema...

Praticamente uso il bluetooth diverse volte per ogni sessione, quindi...

Comunque, se anche così non funziona, prova a mettere le bluez-libs e le bluez-utils mascherate... funzionano benissimo!

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## DarkMaxx

Mi aggiungo anch'io alla discussione. Ho seguito la guida, ho provato ad installare le bluez-libs e bluez-utils mascherate, ma ottengo il seguente errore:

pcgentoo darkmaxx # /etc/init.d/bluetooth start

 * Service bluetooth starting

Can't open RFCOMM control socket: Protocol not supported                  [ !! ]

 * Service bluetooth started

Premetto che il kernel è configurato come da guida, ma la cosa strana è che tastiera e mouse (logitech mx 5000) funzionano benissimo...  :Confused: 

----------

## manang

io ho risolto, era un piccolo errore nella configurazione del kernel, un'asterisco al posto di una M, poi mi sono dimenticato di scrivere [risolto].

ora va tutto bene

ciao

----------

## DarkMaxx

Puoi postare dove era il tuo errore, così vedo se risolvo anche io?

grazie

----------

## manang

ho ricontrollato seguendo la guida se gli asterischi o le M corrispondevano, tutto qui, nulla in particolare quindi

ciao

----------

